# Easter on the Grill: Pork Chop Braciole



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2017)

This looks pretty good. I am thinking whole pork tenderloin though on the Kamodo Pit! 

Pork Chop Braciole


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 11, 2017)

OK, Mike; can't wait to see those pics. 

Pork tenderloin, or loin?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry , Pork Loin! Something that you could smoke for a while, tenderloin would be over in about 15 mins! 



Boatboy24 said:


> OK, Mike; can't wait to see those pics.
> 
> Pork tenderloin, or loin?


----------

